
When’s the last time someone gave you too much change? - ph0rque
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/whens-the-last-time-someone-gave-you-too-much-change-2
======
rachelbythebay
I once saw someone start making change for a $20 when I had paid with a $10. I
advised her as much and she thanked me and adjusted.

I never actually got the change, so my literal answer is "not so far", but my
practical answer is "it happens".

------
c16
Though be nice or do them a favour and I'm sure you'll be remembered as a nice
person, worker or company in the future.

